# ارجو المساعدة فى mach 3



## fadyorg (26 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا مبتدى مجال السى ان سى
اعملت مكنة بس واجهتنى مشاكل ومش عارف اكملها
اي موطور عند تشعيلة عن طريق الكيبورد يلف كام لفة وبعدين يدينى صوت ويقف يبقة المشكلة منين؟
كيف اضبط المحاور
انا دورت فى موضوع الاخ سيف الاسلام
اللى فهمتة
ان الضبط من alt +6 لضبط المحاور
اما motor trining فائدتها اية؟
يريت حد يساعدى انا بقالى 10 شهور فى تصنيعها ومش عارف اكملها 
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## hamzav8 (26 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ..... أضفني على السكايب سأحاول المساعدة
hamzav8


----------



## hanysabra (28 يونيو 2013)

المشكلة بسيطة خالص قلل نسبة ال acceleration فى motor tuning وان شاء الله تنحل معاك طالما ان الموتر بيلف شويه ويقف ده معنها ان سرعه الوصول لاقصى سرعه فى الموتور عاليه جدا


----------



## fadyorg (30 يونيو 2013)

معلش انا اتاخرت فى الرد النت كان فاصل بقالة يومين
متشكر جدا لردك استاذ hamzav8 بس للاسف مش هقدر اكلمك انا عندى النت وحش جدا مش هعرف التكلم
وشكرا جدا استاذ هانى 
ممكن اعرف اية فايدة motor tuning وازاى اعرف القيم المطلوبة؟ مش ضبط المحاور من alt+6 ولا انا فاهم غلط ؟
انا لما بحاول اضبط المحور من alt+6 بتبقى السرعة بطيءة ازاي ممكن اسرعها؟
معلش انا مبتدا وعايزها تنجح 
ارجو المساعدة​


----------



## fadyorg (5 يوليو 2013)

فية اية جماعة مفيش حد يقدر يساعدنى ولا ايه ؟


----------



## maestro123 (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أخي motor tuning تحدد سرعة المواتر في الإنتقال بحساب الملمتر في الدقيقة أو البوصة عند من يستعمل البوصة عوض الملمتر
عندما يكون tuning عالي جدا تصدر الماكنة صوت إحتكاك غير عادي 
مثلا لنفترض أن motor tuning بالنسبة للمحور x عندك هو 5000 ملمتر في الدقيقة مع وجود صوت مزعج ثم توقف فجائي للمحور ، نزل قيمة التحرك إلى 500 ملمتر فإن سار الأمر على ما يرام و عمل الموتور و تحرك المحور قم بزيادة 500 ملمتر أخرى مثلا حتى يصبح tuning للموتور 1000 ملمتر فإن سار الأمر على ما يرام قم بزيادة أخرى حتى تصل إلى الحد الأقصى الذي يمكن أن تتحمله ماكنتك عندها تراجع قليلا عن القيمة الأخيرة لتحافظ على سلامة الماكنة


----------



## fadyorg (9 يوليو 2013)

لحد كدة تمام 
انا انا عملت كدة لما بضبط المحور من alt +6 بيغير كل حاجة وبيخلى القيمة 34 وكسور ولا انا بضبط غلط؟
متشكر جدا لردك


----------



## fadyorg (10 يوليو 2013)

للاستاذ اللى بعتلى رسالة 
شكرا لاهتمامك 
للاسف لسة مش عارف احلها
معلش مش مسموح ليا ايعت رسايل


----------



## الزير911 (11 يوليو 2013)

على كل حال
امرك ان شاء الله بسيط
بس انا بحاجه ان اطرح عليك كل الاحتمالات حتى تصبح الامور ممتازه ان شاء الله


----------



## الزير911 (11 يوليو 2013)

ممكن اضيفك على الفيس بوك
اذا اردت


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## mohamed salas (7 سبتمبر 2014)

المشكلة حلها بسيط 
من القائمة config اضغط port and pinsثم اذهب إلى spindel setup ثم فعل خيار disable flood /mist relay واضغط ok 
وتنحل المشكلة باذن الله


----------



## abdoumalek (17 يناير 2015)

انت منين
حاول التواصل 
المشكلة سهلة بس ما تعقدش نفسك الجاى اصعب


----------

